
GitHub: the logical next purchase for Microsoft after LinkedIn - BrandonMarc
http://shape-of-code.coding-guidelines.com/2016/06/14/github-the-logical-next-purchase-for-microsoft-after-linkedin/
======
BrandonMarc
Interesting take. The author's thinking is, using Microsoft's Active Directory
there can be some verification of claims given on a user's LinkedIn profile
(i.e. did they really work there?)

Moving downstream, acquiring GitHub would allow for a service to prove a
developer really did work on a project - and how much they contributed - just
from the meta data.

Both services would serve to show which LinkedIn profiles are B.S. and which
aren't (or, create an environment in which it's more difficult to B.S.).

That's the author's thinking, anyway.

Then the notion of IP protection and code-similarity detection comes up: an
employer would find value in knowing whether or not former employees took code
with them and used it at their subsequent future jobs. The author even notes
the actual source code isn't required for this, just a similarity in hashes of
key components.

I can't say whether I agree (with the potential of the ideas, or with the
notion that it's what Microsoft is likely to do), but it's a fascinating topic
all the same.

